# Dream 16



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Date: Sep 25, 2010 3 AM EDT
Location: Nagoya, Japan
Venue: Nippon Gaishi Hall
Broadcast: HDNet (North America)



















> FIGHT CARD
> 
> * Tatsuya Mizuno vs. Gegard Mousasi (for vacant light heavyweight title)
> * Jason "Mayhem" Miller vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
> ...





> As expected the Japanese-based DREAM organization returns Sept. 25 for DREAM.16.
> 
> The event takes place at Nippon Gaishi Hall in Nagoya, Japan, and airs in North America on HDNet.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

that card looks sick, cant wait.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am liking the looks of this card for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Multiple sites have reported that Joe Warren will be facing Michihiro Omigawa on this card as well... just some three weeks after Warren faces Joe Soto at Bellator 27.

Now I'm not the biggest fan of Joe Warren, but he is a gamer.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

i like this card too because i have Gegard on my FFL team and could use the extra points of being the main event+championship fight...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

its looking nzzzice so far. hopefully we get some good opponents for these guys


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Jason Miller vs Sakuraba! And you were right about Warren/Omigawa SigFig:



> With his grudge match on hold, Jason "Mayhem" Miller (23-7 MMA, 1-1 DREAM) will tide himself over by fighting an MMA legend.
> 
> The colorful Strikeforce fighter will returns overseas to face Kazushi Sakuraba (26-13-1 MMA, 3-3 DREAM) at DREAM.16, which takes place Sept. 25 at Nippon Gaishi Hall in Nagoya, Japan.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

DAMN mayhem Vs Saku Should be fight of the frickin year .
great match up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

WOW :happy04:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Brilliant card. Cannot wait


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Definitely gonna have to give this card a watch. Mayhem vs Sakuraba is a serious fight! Can't wait for that one.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

it looks like dream is trying to pull all the big guns out for this and i am happy to see them put together such a good card. hopefully this is the start of FEG turning a page.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn, Miller is going to tear through Saku...I'm not quite sure how I feel about it....


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

love the card cant wait for miller's entrance I see hello kitty's fighting Godzilla or some shit lol

love Aoki wonder who his opponent will be


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see Mousasi and Mayhem. Nice.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mayhem vs Sakuraba is the funnest fight of the year. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd love to see them put Ishida in against Kid.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I know we can bet on the outcome of the matches but can we bet on who gets paid as well? 

All kidding aside, this card is bound to be good... Can't wait


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

Damn Mayhem vs Sakuraba! Cant wait to see this!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mayhem/Saku will probably end up being an old man getting brutally beaten on.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Solid card
Cant wait to see who KID's gonna destroy.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

The Amarok said:


> Solid card
> Cant wait to see who KID's gonna destroy.


Maybe they'll feed him Joe Warren....

OH WAIT.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe I missed the story, but wasn't Gil Melendez supposed to face Aoki on this???

Gil back out?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Aoki was supposed to face Melendez in DREAM?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Aoki VS Aurelio?

Interesting. I wonder is Shinya will be the first person to ever submit Maximus.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Aoki VS Aurelio?
> 
> Interesting. I wonder is Shinya will be the first person to ever submit Maximus.....


Aoki will, you got a guy who is not worried about being taken down finally running into somebody he doesn't want to go there with. Problem is TD was never necessary for Maximus. This fight is a gimmie for Aoki, surprise surprise.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

if they end up standing the whole time im going to be massively disappointed in that fight.

they have ground fight of the year written all over it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Aoki will, you got a guy who is not worried about being taken down finally running into somebody he doesn't want to go there with. Problem is TD was never necessary for Maximus. This fight is a gimmie for Aoki, surprise surprise.


Nothing wrong with a good old submission grappling fight...and Marcus has been in there with some good ground guys..

If Shinya can finsh him... that would be very impressive.

Nobody ever has.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Let's just hope Aoki vs Aurelio doesn't end up looking like Aoki vs Shaolin at Dream 10...

(and yeah, I thought the talk a while back was that Gil Melendez and Coker were game for him travelling over to Dream to face Aoki, as a sort of retribution gesture for Aoki coming in to fight Gil at the SF show???)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Let's just hope Aoki vs Aurelio doesn't end up looking like Aoki vs Shaolin at Dream 10...
> 
> (and yeah, I thought the talk a while back was that Gil Melendez and Coker were game for him travelling over to Dream to face Aoki, as a sort of retribution gesture for Aoki coming in to fight Gil at the SF show???)


Dream doesn`t want to see that again, that only hurts the drawing power of one of there stars. If the fight was competitive yes but that was a beat down.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Dream doesn`t want to see that again, that only hurts the drawing power of one of there stars. If the fight was competitive yes but that was a beat down.


Miller is gonna put a beat down on Saku...not sure how I feel about it...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> Miller is gonna put a beat down on Saku...not sure how I feel about it...


I'm kinda happy about it.. I actually like Jason Miller...

If a fighter that I like is gonna get his ass kicked... than I wouldn't mind Miller handling the job... Mayhems just one of those guys that I like to see in action...

This is gonna be a good tune up to get him a tiny bit of momentum..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Miller is gonna put a beat down on Saku...not sure how I feel about it...


People buy tickets to see Sakuraba fight because he is a legend and always lays it all on the line he hasn't been a top guy in a very long time. People buy a ticket to see Aoki fight because they believe that he is one of the best in the world and Dream can't afford to have Melendez stomping a mud hole in that illusion again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Sakuraba should really think about retiring soon cause if not he's going to end up like a punching bag like Shamrock. Also Aoki's only loss in recent fights has been to Melendez and I think he will learn from that loss and in a rematch he would probably be better and try to adjust!


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Just got my internet back, wow am i glad i found this thread before sept 25, what a monster card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why was your internet down?


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

I moved  but i moved because the town has a gracie bjj school, royce was here 2 weeks ago :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That must've been exciting. But I guess you missed him?


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeh cause when i moved to town i was broke and couldnt afford the 160 american it costs for a 2 day seminar, but ill catch him next time and most likely get my blue belt from him on his next visit.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, a blue belt from a Gracie is definately something to be proud about. Too bad you didn't get it from him the first time!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guess no Warren vs Omigawa:



> Three new bouts have been added to the upcoming DREAM.16 card, officials today announced.
> 
> The matchups include Hiroyuki Takaya (13-8-1 MMA, 4-1 DREAM) vs. Chase Beebe (13-5-1 MMA, 0-2 DREAM), Michihiro Omigawa (11-8-1 MMA, 2-0 DREAM) vs. Cole Escovedo (16-5 MMA, 1-0 DREAM), and Mitsuhiro Ishida (19-6-1 MMA, 3-1 DREAM) vs. Akiyo "Wicky" Nishiura (11-5-1 MMA, 1-1 DREAM).
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess issues with Bellator stopped Warren from fighting so soon. But considering the fight he just went through he deserves a rest!raise01:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

This is a great card.

Miyata vs Lion will be fun. Well, it will be fun watching Miyata throw Inoue around like a rag doll.

Rumor has it Kid is taking on Michael McDonald. The guy who beat Escovedo recently, not the Doobie Brother.

Aoki should win a decision against Aurelio.

Omigawa is going to put on a freakin' clinic. I expect a sub. I don't blame Warren for not fighting Michihiro. Omigawa would've smoked him on the feet and subbed him.

I think Wicky's going to KO Ishida.

Mousasi should win easily.

Mayhem vs Saku is a sad, sad fight that would've ruled if it were Mayhem vs 1999 Saku.

Takaya by brutal KO.

MINOWAMAN!!!

UNO!!!!

Give me some Tokoro vs Hansen.

I love this!


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

This might sound like a weird question but how can i pay to see this fight? 

Usually i stream Dream cards, but with a line up like this i feel like i have to pay for it, how could i not.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

It's free on HDNet if you have it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

My problem is I don't have it. Does anyone know where it's being broadcast online?


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

i dont have HDNet either. I usually stream. Wouldn't mind at all paying for a good stream on a legit site.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope Ishida breaks Wikis neck.. I've never gotten over his flying armbar at the mansion.. that was a thing of beauty only to be witnessed once in a blue moon..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Minowa is fighting Ishii openweight instead of Thompson:



> Satoshi Ishii (1-1 MMA, 0-0 DREAM) makes his DREAM debut and meets veteran Ikuhisa "Minowaman" Minowa (46-30-8 MMA, 7-3 DREAM) at this weekend's DREAM.16 event, officials today announced.
> 
> The surprise booking is an open-weight bout, though Ishii, a judo gold medalist in the 2008 Summer Olympics, likely will have a nearly 30-pound advantage.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

dude do we get a DREAM vbookie still?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They haven't published the odds anywhere that I've seen, but we have til Friday night and I'll be looking.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Man, this looks like an amazing final card...

I'm gone for the weekend but have it set to record on my PVR....I'm going to be looking forward to it all weekend.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> They haven't published the odds anywhere that I've seen, but we have til Friday night and I'll be looking.


Thank you 

I will keep my eyes open too^^


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok what time will this be on in Eastern Time zone because I have a bad time of converting


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

2 AM this Friday night (techinally early Saturday morning but not to me) I could count it down thanks to this other site I was looking at, 2 days, 4 hours, 42 minutes, 26 seconds... 

also I see the odds now are at Bodog and sportbook, get ready for Mousasi at -1600.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Some interviews from the DREAM 16 pc:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I gotta remember to watchi this tonight. Starts at 11pm pacific correct?


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

only 2 hours till start! card is gonna be great. rooting for Mizuno, Aoki, Minowa, Miller will win but Saku is a legend.

ends at 4am hope I wont pass out


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This should be good, alot of good matchups. I wonder what Millers entrance will be like, oh and the fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

time needs to go faster


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I wish I could stay up late and watch it like I usually do, have to get up early for a flight and can only wait for the recording of it.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wewt =D


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

holy shit, that was some nasty work by Aoki.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

one question: who is better on the ground aoki or maia?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

xeberus said:


> one question: who is better on the ground aoki or maia?


Aoki has better sub wins over better competition in MMA.

For pure, it's Maia.

For MMA, it's Shinya.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That was a throw away fight. Why do the Japanese still think James Thompson is even remotely relevant?


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

Ishida wow. . . dream likes lay and pray now  wicky kicked his ass


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Fight spoilers below.



Wow didn't expect Mayhem to sub him. Nice 
performance.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

nice performance by mayhem, love watchin him fight and especially his entrances haha


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Wasn't expecting it to end this fast .


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Mizuno is game , but he really doesn't have anything to offer mousasi .was great fight though.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

found it....


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice work by Mousasi. Who's next?


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

The only picks I missed was the Minowa vs Ishii. The only fight I was really interested in was Hansen's, Ishida's and Aoki's
Sakuraba your a legend in the sport but I think its time to hang it up. He looked like a complete zombie vs Mayhem


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Didn't really appreciate Mousasi being lazy and sloppy just because he could. I'm starting to turn against this guy he is just wasting all of his potential. He could be a top 3 MW or top 5 LHW if he actually cared and trained properly. Mizuno showed improvement especially with his hand combinations but he has basically no business fighting at LHW and doesn't really seem to be great at anything. 

Wicky is going to be a ******* monster down the line. I would have given him that fight since Ishida didn't really effectively do anything aside from hold onto him and Wicky had all of the damage and about the same amount of time in actual dominant positions on the ground. Saku/Miller was as expected and just sad. Aoki continues to improve but would still get his ass handed to him in the UFC by most of the top guys. I'm on the Takaya bandwagon now he rubbed me the wrong way at first but the power in his hands is insane.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I hope Ishida breaks Wikis neck.. ..


You are smart ^^ and fastly becoming my favorite member here... I'm drawn to you.

Ishida did not break Wikis neck. But he did win.


Now we just need Mr. Coker in the states to set up Ishida/Masvidal.


----------



## pokemonzombie (Aug 29, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You are smart ^^ and fastly becoming my favorite member here... I'm drawn to you.
> 
> Ishida did not break Wikis neck. But he did win.
> 
> ...


he couldn't keep wicky down he threw no punches no elbows got rocked multiple times and still won lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

pokemonzombie said:


> he couldn't keep wicky down he threw no punches no elbows got rocked multiple times and still won lol


I wish I would have got a chance to watch this fight but I was at work.... got the night off watching UFC so I'll watch it tommorrow more than likley.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Prime Miller would beat Prime Saku just not that easily. The guys who can strike and grapple have always given Saku a ton of trouble and Miller is a lot better than Mezger ever was.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Ishida/wicky fight is the worst decision ive seen in MMA, Ishida didnt land 1 effective strike and only threw about 2 the whole fight, his take downs were completely ineffective, Wicky reversed him about 10 times, rocked him about 3-4 times and was clearly the better fighter. What did Ishida do to win? nothing he attempted was effective at all, a load BS imo.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

xeberus said:


> one question: who is better on the ground aoki or maia?


Aoki!!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Aoki!!!


Yup...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

But we will never know cause they are in different weightclasses. Aoki needs to come up with another game plan though if he hopes to actually win against Melendez. Obviously the last fight didn't work out!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> But we will never know cause they are in different weightclasses. Aoki needs to come up with another game plan though if he hopes to actually win against Melendez. Obviously the last fight didn't work out!


Yeah Gilbert is a beast of a wrestler. He's good against ground guys too.. he dominated Rodrigo Damm he smoked Shinya, and even his first fight against Ishida when he lost was controversial... the second fight he owned him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think Gilbert is good at learning how to rebound from losses. As for his win over Aoki, he was on a role already and knew what to do to counter anything Aoki could throw at him. Though I should probably point out that Damm could be fighting at featherweight!:confused02:


----------

